# Jupiter 2 Figure Sets from Crow's nest models



## drewid142

Hi Folks!

I thought i should let y'all have a look at the figures in progress! I will have them ready some time in the early fall so this time folks can work on the figures while they are waiting with great anticipation for their Jupiter 2 Kits!

I'm waiting on my test shot to do some fit tests, but I am way ahead... assuming the fits all work as i have planned.

3 sets... Available Early Fall '09 Price not yet determined

. Set 1 - Silver Suits in Freezing Tubes (no robot)
. Set 2 - Silver Suits in assorted poses with Robot
. Set3 - Daily Uniforms in assorted poses with Robot

Assorted poses currently include duplicate John and Will to allow for a variety of combinations, and poses have been designed to work in many different situations... hands on chair back, on wall, on astrogator, and some hands on each others backs.

Here's a look at the sculpts in progress!

Arms will be already attached... but i am working with them separated for sculpting reasons... also... I can adjust for subtle measurement issues with the fit to seats and astrogator and such by waiting to attach the arms until I have a test shot.

I am using Apoxie paste and aluminum foil for the silver suits... the daily uniforms will be sculpted cloth folds, and the hair will be done similar to the Flying Sub and Chariot figures.

www.crowsnestmodels.com

.


----------



## Steve H

OH NO! The Jupiter 2 has been taken over by DELTANS! They's all bald and smooth and stuff! 

So, are you gonna carve into the 'utility clothing' versions the color patterns of the 3rd season outfits? Or just the general details such as collar shapes and such like?

Nicely done, I think these will look GREAT with the kit!


----------



## hal9001

Always wondered what June Lockhart looked like in the buff, now I know!

Thanks-


----------



## oshkosh619

hal9001 said:


> Always wondered what June Lockhart looked like in the buff, now I know!
> 
> Thanks-


Man, it's kinda creepy seeing Dr. Smith "au natural" standing behind Will.... makes one think of that Simpson's episode... "DANGER Bart Simpson! DANGER!!!" :freak:

Perhaps it's a new spin on the old series... "Nudist Family Robinsons".... or "Lost in the Maytag"


----------



## robiwon

Wow, those look great so far! Definately need the both sets of the posed figures.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

that's great work! but the pics kinda creeped me out


----------



## woof359

looking good, guess i wood get lynyched if i asked where the black rubber flight suits with oval patch are......................
(- :


----------



## Rattrap

The rubber suits were nice. The women they were on was nicer. The movie they were in...


----------



## drewid142

I should have known most of the comments would be about the freakie stuff!

Steve... yes I'm going to try my hand at detailing the daily/utility uniforms... we'll see how that goes at this scale.

I'm not going to post pics of each character at each stage of development all over the place like I did with the Chariot development... but I will post a whole bunch of WIP shots at the end... I just wanted to show folks what the poses were so they could start to think about them! I expect them to be available in early October or so. After the Proteus, they are my highest priority right now. I am soooo looking forward to this Jupiter 2 kit!

Cheers and thanks for looking!

Drew


----------



## Steve H

I wonder, any thought of 'space helmet' parts for John, Don and Maureen (spacesuit, posed)?

It would probably be tricky as it wouldn't be just a headswap. You've got the orange quilted 'breast and back', the helmet, the tanks..say, here's a thought. Maybe that gentleman who has been doing the superb decal work for these kits, maybe he can do the 'breast and back' as decals, and you do the helmets and tanks!

I figure solid faceplates, no sense trying to work a face in there when most would likely just paint the visor black or silver or something. 

yeah, listen to me, tossing more work on you, sorry.  Just an idea I had there.


----------



## falcondesigns

One of the things I found dissapointing about the FS,and the Chariot figures,was the lack of face recongition.The computer can only do so much then it's up to the sculptor to bring it to life.The two figures in the Aurora/Monogram are clearly Nelson and Crain allthough they are not exact likeness of the actors.I would have liked that level of detail in these figures.alexander


----------



## drewid142

I'll try to do better Falcon... but at 1/32 scale these guys are small. I don't think there are too many sculptors that can take it much further and I think for their scale they were way better than similar products offered in years past. I have seen some amazingly accurate and life-like sculpts in the 1/12 scale and larger, but down in the 24 and 32 zone there is not a lot of room for even the tiniest of tools. No doubt someone could do better than I have... the Chariot figures were my very first offering... I think I actually got better by the time I did the Flying Sub Figures and I hope to really nail the clothes and hair on these Jupiter 2 figures. The faces will be as scaled down versions of the Chariot figures, which I actually thought were pretty good... but you are right... there is always room for improvement and I know I have seen better... but maybe not at 1/32 or 1/35 scale.


----------



## falcondesigns

Thank you for taking my post not as critical, but as an observation.


----------



## hal9001

Drew, 

I don't think most people on this site would expect figures in this scale to actually look like the Robinson family, I know I wouldn't. As do I think most here are just glad to have a GOOD set of figures to go with our kits. I think you've done a fine job with them and can't wait to get some for all my LIS kits.

Carl-


----------



## Dr. Brad

drewid142 said:


> I should have known most of the comments would be about the freakie stuff!


Yup. You kinda walked right into those.  But thanks for posting the pics. The figures will be great!


----------



## John P

Not pickin' on ya, Drew, but have you seen Andrea Miniatures 1/35 scale figures of famous people and movie characters? Bang-on likenesses of whoever they're modeling. I have no idea how they do it. But I absolutely understand that you're doing your best for us, and you're doing damn good for your first efforts, and that's honestly good enough for me.

http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AES4F11
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AES4F06
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AES7F34
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF123
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF129
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF132
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF137
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF143
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF144
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF27
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF31
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF50
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF70
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGF96
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGS11
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=AESGS16


----------



## drewid142

I've seen them and they are fantastic. I guess I should take it as a compliment that we are discussing the finest likenesses at 1/35 scale. I'll do my best, folks! I think they are turning out pretty darned cool and the response I have gotten from the Chariot and FS figures has pumped me up to really do these J2 Figs right. I could point out that those Andrea figs run around 30plus dollars for a single figure, but I don't think that is really the point. I'm a guy with a day job trying to have some fun making a cool product... one that would satisfy me... sadly, I end up so busy making these figure products I never ever have time to build the kits that I myself would have wanted the figures for in the first place. I think many of us know that story well enough... but I'm getting it done.

Thanks for the "encouragement". I'll keep on it and do my best.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## kdaracal

Amazing work! Thanks for making it possible for us to get a hold of such great aftermarket figures. I'm new to this rebirth of products. I'm still blown away that these kits are getting to production AND folks such as yourself are producing great and much needed details kits. I can still remember the day I rode my bicycle up to a store called Woolco, (subsidiary to Woolworth's??) in the Midwest, and finding the Aurora Flying Sub and Spindrift on the shelf at the same time and not having the extra $7.00 to buy both. Then, racing home, sack flopping on the handlebars, and feverishly ripping my prize open to get started on my build....
Thanks goes out to JAI and CN! 
Loyal Customer


----------



## Steve H

Throwing my two cents in, and echoing something I said in another thread: 

I think trying to capture exact likenesses would be a mistake on scales this small. Most builders won't have the skill to take advantage of that and frankly, I don't think it LOOKS that good in execution. Now, granted, my discontent is fueled mostly by examples of actors captured by laser scanning (the new thing to be done) because they end up looking odd, lifeless, and just bad. Maybe faces sculpted by hand would look reasonable, but it's not NECESSARY. Not at these scales (1/24, 1/35). And as I said, it takes a good deal of skill to paint a figure and take advantage of that kind of facial detail. during my 'armor' years I got pretty good at painting Tamiya 1/35 scale figures but I never put in the skill and time with them as I did the tanks and such. Figure painters lived in their own world. 

With armor kits figures generally were used to give some scale to a diorama, or a sense of moment. They weren't the focus. If I may, that's the way I think of Drew's figures. There's another thread where a gentleman had just finished his Chariot kit, using a set of Drew's figures for same, and it just LIVES because the figures give the kit scale and life and just complete it. (and man, does the Chariot get full with the addition of Dr. Smith and the Robot instead of just the 'original crew'!)

Same thing with the Flying Sub builds. That thing just looks naked without figures in the seats, because that's how we always saw it on TV. I'm sorry that for the various stated reasons Moebius doesn't include figures, but that's why Drew has stepped up.

And there IS the potential issue of running into legal trouble if he DID make photo-realistic likenesses. In this day and age you never know. 

And I have an idea that he may end up doing further sets of figures for the Jupiter 2, just because there's so much potential.


----------



## Gilusions

Steve H said:


> Throwing my two cents in, and echoing something I said in another thread:
> 
> I think trying to capture exact likenesses would be a mistake on scales this small. Most builders won't have the skill to take advantage of that and frankly, I don't think it LOOKS that good in execution. Now, granted, my discontent is fueled mostly by examples of actors captured by laser scanning (the new thing to be done) because they end up looking odd, lifeless, and just bad. Maybe faces sculpted by hand would look reasonable, but it's not NECESSARY. Not at these scales (1/24, 1/35). And as I said, it takes a good deal of skill to paint a figure and take advantage of that kind of facial detail. during my 'armor' years I got pretty good at painting Tamiya 1/35 scale figures but I never put in the skill and time with them as I did the tanks and such. Figure painters lived in their own world.
> 
> With armor kits figures generally were used to give some scale to a diorama, or a sense of moment. They weren't the focus. If I may, that's the way I think of Drew's figures. There's another thread where a gentleman had just finished his Chariot kit, using a set of Drew's figures for same, and it just LIVES because the figures give the kit scale and life and just complete it. (and man, does the Chariot get full with the addition of Dr. Smith and the Robot instead of just the 'original crew'!)
> 
> Same thing with the Flying Sub builds. That thing just looks naked without figures in the seats, because that's how we always saw it on TV. I'm sorry that for the various stated reasons Moebius doesn't include figures, but that's why Drew has stepped up.
> 
> And there IS the potential issue of running into legal trouble if he DID make photo-realistic likenesses. In this day and age you never know.
> 
> And I have an idea that he may end up doing further sets of figures for the Jupiter 2, just because there's so much potential.


I agree with Steve H,
Having figures on a model kit that looks like the exact can cause trouble. By having this set as an option for for us is a benefit for us who wants to add to the model. And with the J-2 coming out I can only imagine when you look at the front view port with your choice of placement of the figures the enhancement you get. Me I am going to look for more information on figure painting so when I have a set that don't do the eyes cross eyed! 

With that said I hope that the one's that have the talent on painting figures will share some of their technical wisdom on the figure impaired as my self.


----------



## aric

I can see some licensing issues with exact faces.

I've also spent so much time over the years carving-off details and changing uniforms of various figures because the scale/pose was right, the naked figure idea as a template is actually pretty cool.


----------



## dgtrekker

Very cool I look forward to getting them!


----------



## drewid142

I sold some stocks to pay casters and such, and I HAVE TAKEN THE NEXT WEEK OFF OF WORK to get these J2 Figures and a few other projects completed! I'm thinking of it as vacation, but I will be working my butt off the rest of the week! 

Freezer tube figures turned out cool and have already been molded... the rest of the figures will be in casting by the end of the week... along with some repairs to the Proteus masters and some other "problems"

I'm also buying a new camera tomorrow... will post pics of the Freezer tube figures soon.

Cheers

Drew
Crow's Nest Models


----------



## jbond

Proteus!


----------



## liskorea317

*Drew's Figures*

The Chariot figures are great! I was lucky enough to get a set. Did you ever release the Jet Pack figures? I would get that in a heart beat.
Any plans for a John & Don set for the Space pod?
Mike


----------



## drewid142

Yes... Jetpack had a problem with the Penny figure and it fell onto back burner... the fixed part will be in the caster's hands this week and the jetpack will finally go into production.

Large quantities of the Chariot figures will be available over the next few months, and I will have a few 1/24 Pods figures done for Wonderfest.

Right now my hands are full getting the Proteus kit, Ultimate Spindrift Stand, and Jupiter 2 figures into Production. I had hoped to re-launch the site about now with everything in stock... but that moment is coming soon... everyting always takes way more time that I thought... but everything is moving forward. I took the last week off from the day job to get all these loose ends fixed and I am getting a lot of stuff done!

Thanks for asking!

Drew


----------



## liskorea317

*Drew's Figures*

Great! At least everything is in the works! I don't mind the wait as your stuff is that good and worth the extra time. I'll just keep an eye on your site!
Thanks
Mike


----------



## John P

My wallet stands ready!


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Looking Forward To The J2 Figures Sir!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

beatlepaul said:


> Looking Forward To The J2 Figures Sir!


Me too. Thanks.


----------



## LIS FAN 4ever

*Proteus and J2 figures*

Drew - I know when the figures are ready - they will be awesome!

Hope you are well - Gary


----------



## Seaview

PayPal is warmed up and ready to go when the word is given! :hat:


----------



## liskorea317

drewid142 said:


> I've seen them and they are fantastic. I guess I should take it as a compliment that we are discussing the finest likenesses at 1/35 scale. I'll do my best, folks! I think they are turning out pretty darned cool and the response I have gotten from the Chariot and FS figures has pumped me up to really do these J2 Figs right. I could point out that those Andrea figs run around 30plus dollars for a single figure, but I don't think that is really the point. I'm a guy with a day job trying to have some fun making a cool product... one that would satisfy me... sadly, I end up so busy making these figure products I never ever have time to build the kits that I myself would have wanted the figures for in the first place. I think many of us know that story well enough... but I'm getting it done.
> 
> Thanks for the "encouragement". I'll keep on it and do my best.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Drew


Drew, Is there a release schedule for these figures?:wave:


----------



## drewid142

well, I guess that depends on how we define schedule. 

They have been in the casters hands for a while. I should get Freezing Tube figures pretty soon, and hopefully soon after that the assorted figures will be ready. I had hoped to have them ready BEFORE the J2 was released, but I can't blame the caster on that... my day job has been really tough and I didn't get them to the caster until about 6 weeks ago, and he is slammed with the Proteus and some other stuff...

So... soon... no worries, though... they ARE coming and they look swell! I will post pics as soon as I get the first castings... pics of the masters weren't worth posting... too many light and dark stuff going on and couldn't prime them...

I would try to estimate exact date, but if you have monitored my past, why would you believe me! I talk ot the caster every few days and breath down his neck and junk, and right now that's all I can do.

Happy Holidays, though!

Drew


----------



## liskorea317

drewid142 said:


> well, I guess that depends on how we define schedule.
> 
> They have been in the casters hands for a while. I should get Freezing Tube figures pretty soon, and hopefully soon after that the assorted figures will be ready. I had hoped to have them ready BEFORE the J2 was released, but I can't blame the caster on that... my day job has been really tough and I didn't get them to the caster until about 6 weeks ago, and he is slammed with the Proteus and some other stuff...
> 
> So... soon... no worries, though... they ARE coming and they look swell! I will post pics as soon as I get the first castings... pics of the masters weren't worth posting... too many light and dark stuff going on and couldn't prime them...
> 
> I would try to estimate exact date, but if you have monitored my past, why would you believe me! I talk ot the caster every few days and breath down his neck and junk, and right now that's all I can do.
> 
> Happy Holidays, though!
> 
> Drew


Great! I'm looking forward to them!:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

drewid142 said:


> well, I guess that depends on how we define schedule.
> 
> They have been in the casters hands for a while. I should get Freezing Tube figures pretty soon, and hopefully soon after that the assorted figures will be ready. I had hoped to have them ready BEFORE the J2 was released, but I can't blame the caster on that... my day job has been really tough and I didn't get them to the caster until about 6 weeks ago, and he is slammed with the Proteus and some other stuff...
> 
> So... soon... no worries, though... they ARE coming and they look swell! I will post pics as soon as I get the first castings... pics of the masters weren't worth posting... too many light and dark stuff going on and couldn't prime them...
> 
> I would try to estimate exact date, but if you have monitored my past, why would you believe me! I talk ot the caster every few days and breath down his neck and junk, and right now that's all I can do.
> 
> Happy Holidays, though!
> 
> Drew


Drew,

Are you keeping a list? If so...add me to it for a set of J2 figures...

MMM


----------



## Zathros

I gotta say....that my chariot figures were a disappointment...after a long wait for them to arrive, and finally getting them..I took a quick look at them, and put them away last year..and after just completing my chariot last week, I finally took them out to build em...the feet on the john and don figures were broken off (probably in removal from casting)....and they have alot of major issues that are going to take quite some time to fix before preparation, assembly and painting......I know these are not "mass production" pieces, but these should have been better than the set I got...Hopefully since then, these new ones for the jupiter 2 will be better..I hope so for those of you that buy em...no disrespect to the manufacturer meant, but still...at the price, I had hoped that they would have less work to put in on them..


----------



## drewid142

Zathros
I am very sorry and somewhat surprised to hear that your figures have the feet missing. You and I exchanged e-mails AFTER you recieved your figures and you didn't mention that. I remember you because you complained quite a bit on a number of forums that you didn't like waiting for pre-paid items. I changed my entire way of taking orders because of that, and because of that I now will not do pre-orders and only take orders for items that I have on hand. 

At the time, and still, you were the ONLY un-happy customer that I was aware of, so I have no problem remembering the entire exchange.

Can you post some pictures of the missing feet? I was aware of your unhappiness at the time and checked out the exact set of figures going to you personally and particularly to make sure that I sent you really good ones so I am surprised to hear of this problem.

Also, as I explained at the time, I would not hesitate to refund any unsatisfied cusomer their money in full.


----------



## John P

How can he post pictures of the missing feet? They're missing!


----------



## tardis61

Drew
Im sure they will be worth the wait. Any aftermarket product designed to enhance the excellent meobius kits is very welcome. For my Lunar Models chariot which was a BUGGER to build I converted Matchbox british commandos into John Don and Dr Smith, mainly because they were already moulded with the undershirts with the collar.
So a set of Robinsons with the 3rd season fatigues will do just nicely.
Thank you sir from Australia.
Im just waiting for the Jupiter to hit The shores of Aussie now.
Keep up the good work
Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays

You, ninny, come here!


----------



## BlackbirdCD

drewid142 said:


> Zathros
> I am very sorry and somewhat surprised to hear that your figures have the feet missing. You and I exchanged e-mails AFTER you recieved your figures and you didn't mention that. I remember you because you complained quite a bit on a number of forums that you didn't like waiting for pre-paid items. I changed my entire way of taking orders because of that, and because of that I now will not do pre-orders and only take orders for items that I have on hand.
> 
> At the time, and still, you were the ONLY un-happy customer that I was aware of, so I have no problem remembering the entire exchange.
> 
> Can you post some pictures of the missing feet? I was aware of your unhappiness at the time and checked out the exact set of figures going to you personally and particularly to make sure that I sent you really good ones so I am surprised to hear of this problem.
> 
> Also, as I explained at the time, I would not hesitate to refund any unsatisfied cusomer their money in full.


He's just pulling your leg. The Robinsons didn't have feet!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

yes, they were de-feeted by Smith at every turn


----------



## Ductapeforever

Awww Lou ! Lame but funny.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

LAME?!!
Mr. Pot, I'd like you to meet Mr. Kettle. He's says you're black...


----------



## thebloop

drewid142 said:


> Zathros
> I am very sorry and somewhat surprised to hear that your figures have the feet missing. You and I exchanged e-mails AFTER you recieved your figures and you didn't mention that. I remember you because you complained quite a bit on a number of forums that you didn't like waiting for pre-paid items. I changed my entire way of taking orders because of that, and because of that I now will not do pre-orders and only take orders for items that I have on hand.
> 
> At the time, and still, you were the ONLY un-happy customer that I was aware of, so I have no problem remembering the entire exchange.
> 
> Can you post some pictures of the missing feet? I was aware of your unhappiness at the time and checked out the exact set of figures going to you personally and particularly to make sure that I sent you really good ones so I am surprised to hear of this problem.
> 
> Also, as I explained at the time, I would not hesitate to refund any unsatisfied cusomer their money in full.



That anybody can be "un-happy" with Drew? This can't be. I must say this: 

I once received figures direct from Drew's casting supplier. Back then, it was a new system developed, I suppose, to speed up his orders. For the Chariot instead of receiving Lost in Space figures, I got Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea characters. A mistake, no doubt. Once Drew was contacted he did everything possible to get the order corrected. When I spoke to Drew on the phone, he was the friendliest man there could be. The item was exchanged; A great experience. These things happen. 

I must also admit a close Robinsons resemblance of these figurines even without paint! I would not hesitate to buy my J2 figures from him. 
Drew: consider me on your list, whether you have one or not.

Mike


----------



## thebloop

*Don't forget Debbie, The Bloop*

Hi Drew,

In following past threads I've noticed discussion about different Robot versions and sizes to fit models. With a seven-foot B9 replica standing before me, I'm sick of robots! 

One question. I must ask it because after all, it is my name. A character that's been forgotten by almost everyone in production of Lost in Space products.

On the coming Moebius J2 figures, will there be a Bloop character?

With an ultimate J2, it's now or never.

Bloop, bloop!


----------



## drewid142

Golly Guys! Thanks for the encouragement!

thebloop... sorry, I didn't make a 1/35 scale Bloop for the J2 figures... but I will be making some 1/35 Scale Chariot figures soon and I will make sure to get one into that set, and i will finally get the Pod figures done in 24 and 35 scale... 

right now I gotta get the J2 Figures shipping

Happy Holidays to you all!

Drew


----------



## John P

I'm definitely in for a set in their 3rd season casuals, if such is planned.


----------



## djnick66

There is a bloop in the set of old Switch N Go figures. You could also make one from a Britains 1/32 scale chimp... not that you should really want a Bloop...


----------



## jonboc

thebloop said:


> Hi Drew,
> 
> In following past threads I've noticed discussion about different Robot versions and sizes to fit models. With a seven-foot B9 replica standing before me, I'm sick of robots!
> 
> One question. I must ask it because after all, it is my name. A character that's been forgotten by almost everyone in production of Lost in Space products.
> 
> On the coming Moebius J2 figures, will there be a Bloop character?
> 
> With an ultimate J2, it's now or never.
> 
> Bloop, bloop!



:thumbsup: Better a bloop then a blarp!!


----------



## djnick66

I always wanted the robot to just zap the bloop good when no one was looking...


----------



## m jamieson

I'm still waiting for the resin Bloop droppings that I suggested! lol


----------



## g_xii

djnick66 said:


> I always wanted the robot to just zap the bloop good when no one was looking...


Did you ever hear any of the stories Jonathan Harris told about Debbie the Bloop? According to him, it was a HORRBIBLE, nasty, vicious, poop-slingin' vile little creature indeed! The stories are really funny! I can't remember if I heard them somewhere or read them in an interview, but it really kind of burst the bubble of the "magic" of hollywood!

--Henry


----------



## m jamieson

I thought he was referring to Billy Mumy


----------



## Fernando Mureb

LOL :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## flyingfrets

Hey Henry! 

If it was the same interview I read back in '88 or so, apparently, the trainer had all it's teeth removed because it kept biting Angela Cartwright. The cast still couldn't stand the little monster, so it was sent over to work on Daktari a few weeks into LIS's 3rd season.


----------



## g_xii

flyingfrets said:


> Hey Henry!
> 
> 
> 
> If it was the same interview I read back in '88 or so, apparently, the trainer had all it's teeth removed because it kept biting Angela Cartwright. The cast still couldn't stand the little monster, so it was sent over to work on Daktari a few weeks into LIS's 3rd season.


Sounds like the same story, but now that I've given it some thought, I think I heard Harris tell the same story over on youtube from a video recorded at a convention. Now that you mention it -- I do remember the teeth removal and shipping off to Daktari!

Apparently, chimps can be VERY dangerous, even when trained. I recently read about a family "pet" chimp that attacked the neighbor (an old lady) and her husband. It ripped off the gents face and genitals. Scary stuff indeed! 

Maybe that's why we got "The Blawp" rather than "The Bloop"! I think I would rather work with a CGI actor rather than a "real" animal that might rip off my genitals! 

But, that's just my opinion ...

--Henry


----------



## m jamieson

g_xii said:


> Sounds like the same story, but now that I've given it some thought, I think I heard Harris tell the same story over on youtube from a video recorded at a convention. Now that you mention it -- I do remember the teeth removal and shipping off to Daktari!
> 
> Apparently, chimps can be VERY dangerous, even when trained. I recently read about a family "pet" chimp that attacked the neighbor (an old lady) and her husband. It ripped off the gents face and genitals. Scary stuff indeed!
> 
> Maybe that's why we got "The Blawp" rather than "The Bloop"! I think I would rather work with a CGI actor rather than a "real" animal that might rip off my genitals!
> 
> But, that's just my opinion ...
> 
> --Henry


"oh the pain...the PAIN!"


----------



## drewid142

Sorry for the looong silence... casting problems... here's a look at the first J2 Freezer Tube figures in Silver Suits, and a partial set of the Assorted Poses in daily uniforms. Note the Assorted poses mold is still being worked out... so some of these are missing hands... ugh! I'll get them available as soon as possible. I hope you like them. I thought some of you that said you were WAITING for them might like to have a look.


----------



## drewid142

and the partial of the Assorted poses... hope to have a full set to show fairly soon. Caster is working on them.

Available "soon" from Crow's Nest Models!


----------



## liskorea317

drewid142 said:


> and the partial of the Assorted poses... hope to have a full set to show fairly soon. Caster is working on them.
> 
> Available "soon" from Crow's Nest Models!


They look great! I am looking forward to getting both versions!
There will be a robot in the casual poses sets, right?


----------



## drewid142

No robot to be included with the figures... I got word early that there will be a robot included in the Moebius 35 scale Chariot and Pod set, so I decided it was best not to make one myself.


----------



## liskorea317

drewid142 said:


> No robot to be included with the figures... I got word early that there will be a robot included in the Moebius 35 scale Chariot and Pod set, so I decided it was best not to make one myself.


Fair enough!


----------



## DLHamblin

drewid142 said:


> and the partial of the Assorted poses... hope to have a full set to show fairly soon. Caster is working on them.
> 
> Available "soon" from Crow's Nest Models!


Waiting (more or less) patiently for them!


----------



## starseeker

drewid142 said:


> No robot to be included with the figures... I got word early that there will be a robot included in the Moebius 35 scale Chariot and Pod set, so I decided it was best not to make one myself.


Drewid, that's too bad, as having seen your work, no question you would have made an accurate robot, something that hasn't been seen in a kit yet. I don't know how Aurora made such a mess out of the Robot's "bermuda shorts". Possibly they used the long distance robot, not the hero, but the hero never had such squared legs. And that of course was replicated in the PL re-release and also in the little Moebius guy. Which is weird, because all you have to do is look at a picture of the robot or go to a robot builders site and you immediately see how big the difference is. The error definitely begins with the waist plate. 
It pains me to type this. Literally. Because over the last couple days I'be been cobbling together new Bermuda shorts for the Moebius guy and have sanded my thumbnail right down to the quick. Ouch. Ouch. 
We'll see how the 1/3? turns out. For the sake of us all, you may want to reconsider.
You can see how much the square legs overlap a scale waist plate here. And this is what the new legs are looking like. Still very rough this morning, needing more shaping and many more flat plates and other bits to be added. I couldn't resist: the soil drill does extend.
Ouch.


----------



## drewid142

StarSeeker! Those legs looks swell! You ought to make that an add-on kit!


----------



## teslabe

drewid142 said:


> StarSeeker! Those legs looks swell! You ought to make that an add-on kit!


I agree, they turned out great.....:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker

drewid142 said:


> StarSeeker! Those legs looks swell! You ought to make that an add-on kit!


Thanks! I'll leave aftermarket sets to the Pros. I think I'd rather chew off my own foot than deal with customers. Besides, when I started, I made it without avoiding undercuts and thinking about how to make it so that I could mold it. 
It's seems like it's been forever since I last got into the model room. Insomnia this morning so rather than fight it I went downstairs and spent three hours cutting little tiny 010 x 020 grips for the 010 x 040 and 080 treads. I wasn't going to do the bottoms of the treads but they really show from the side. 
If this were to be done properly as something to replicate in any quantity, the treads, ankle hinges and the flat plates with their folded edges would ideally need to be done in etch. 
Anyway, here is the sum total of my modelling for the last 3 weeks: treads. Now it needs a good filling and shaping and sanding. And I still have to hollow it out to fit batteries and chips into it somewhere. Did manage to make it so that the Robot's shoulder is the same height as it was before, which is important, as he has to be able to fit under the lower deck ceiling girders.


----------



## j2man

Amazing work!


----------



## apls

Whatever happend to the jetpack John Robinson?


----------



## drewid142

I was just asking my caster that the other day! I am extremely frustrated. I've had a boat load of masters in the caster's hand for months upon months upon months... sorry guys. I'll chime in when I have some good news.

Drew


----------



## John P

No worries. It'll be a while before I get to the J2. As long as the crew shows up eventually, we can stick them in at any time.


----------



## veedubb67

Drew,
PM sent.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## modelnutz

drewid142 said:


> I was just asking my caster that the other day! I am extremely frustrated. I've had a boat load of masters in the caster's hand for months upon months upon months... sorry guys. I'll chime in when I have some good news.
> 
> Drew


PM sent :wave:


----------



## cheekyzombie

Lovely, lovely work drew.
Any idea when flying sub figs will be back on sale mate, they're excellent.
x


----------



## The Robinson

The figure is not announced on your web site any estimated date that the figures will be available? Do you have a ball park figure price yet? just to give us an idear?

thank's


----------



## John P

Ah! I was wondering too. I'd almost forgotten about the figures.


----------



## Seaview

I haven't. My second J-2 is waiting in the wings for them.


----------



## drewid142

Hi There

I apologize for the silence and the delays. I am in the process of re-booting my entire model business. I have been working with a couple of "garage" casters, but the last 2 years have been really roughing getting the products cast... these guys all have day jobs. I am flying to LA next week, flights booked already, to deliver masters to a full time caster... it IS his day job. I've been working around the clock for the last month repariing and improving the masters. I'll make some announcments as soon as the relationship is in motion. 

The J2 figures are still getting cast by one of the garage guys, but I took all the large and complex kits off his plate so they are all he has to work on. I know this has been frustrating to those of you waiting for my products... believe me it has been frustrating to me too, but I AM doing something about it. Look for some announcments in about 2 weeks, and look for my products to start shipping on real schedules after that.

Cheers!

Thanks for your patience

Drew

ROUGH estimate prices... 
J2 Freezer Tube Figures will be about 40 bucks
J2 Assorted Poses in uniforms will be about 80 bucks

Products going into the new casting situation should start shipping in about 8 to 12 weeks... 72 Scale Proteus, 32 Scale Mercury Spacecraft, 96 Scale Mercury Atlas Booster, Ultimate Spindrift Stand, Ultimate Proteus Stand, and a few very cool surprises.


----------



## Seaview

Thanks for the update! :thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67

Can't wait to see what you have on display at WonderFest Drew!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## fortress

Hey Drewid when do we here about the "few very cool surprises"?

fortress


----------



## drewid142

I'm still trying to figure out what i will have to show at Wonderfest. The biggest announcment is that I now have the guys at Custom Replicas doing casting on my kits now, (although the J2 figures are still being done by old caster) I might be able to bring some cool masters with me to the show, or at least photos posted before then... I'm working on a few yet to be announced kits now that I have my casting production bottle neck solved, at least for all the new kits... I'm super tempted to blab, but I want to wait until they are ready to show. I did announce elsewhere that the Proteus is now 48 scale instead of 72, and that the Ultimate Spindrift Stand will finally be out... I should have some before the show... other announcements will come as soon as I can

Thanks for asking!

Drew


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Hey Drew,

Did you get my PayPal I sent to you?

Bob J aka MMM


----------



## drewid142

MMM... yes... a little more clean up and they will go out Monday morning.

Drew


----------



## drewid142

*Freezing Tube Figures Available Now*

Sorry for the delay! I have Jupiter 2 Freezing Tube Figures available! There are 10 sets in stock on my site, the rest are going with me to the Wonderfest show. They are priced at $38.

I'm crazy busy getting ready to drive down to Louisville, so I won't be able to ship them out until I get back on Monday.

Right now I have Chariot Figures, Flying Sub Figures, Ultimate Spindrift Stands, and Jupiter2 Freezing Tube Figures in stock and i will have all those same products available at Wonderfest!


www.crowsnestmodels.com


----------



## Seaview

I just ordered the Freezing Tube figures (for my second Jupiter 2 build)! :woohoo:


----------



## teslabe

I just ordered two sets for both my builds......:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan

Mine are painted and ready to hit the tubes......:woohoo:


----------



## XMAN64

Do these come painted?


----------



## Dave P

Nope.


----------



## drewid142

Hmmm... good question. No, they do not come painted. I added another pic on the previous page/post of the unpainted figures on the sprue.

Cheers!

Drew


----------



## etwd

XMAN64 said:


> Do these come painted?


The 'painted' figures are works of art. What would you charge to paint them?
Or can you refer us to the person that painted them?


----------



## drewid142

The painter was a friend of a friend... I've asked for his contact info for you... I'll get back to you on it.


----------



## etwd

drewid142 said:


> The painter was a friend of a friend... I've asked for his contact info for you... I'll get back to you on it.



thanks!


----------



## Tim Nolan

Oh c'mon!!! These things are a piece of cake to paint! Hell, they have thier eyes closed so you don't have to add those details!!! LOL!!

I shot mine with silver spray paint, then used flat water based AutoAire to paint the faces and the hair, and I did do some eyebrows with a 0x10 brush on a few of the larger ones, and that's it!!! Well, I did the red striping on the uniforms as well, then brushed on some Tamiya clear on the suits only. Honestly, I bet I don't have an hour total in painting them! I may have spent another 30 minutes cleaning them up with an X-acto beforehand, maybe....

They look way-kool in the tube, and I think they are a MUST have for a complete build! I feel the same way with the Chariot figures. They truly brought it to life! Money well spent! 
















I bought the Flying Sub figures too, but haven't started that build yet!


----------



## etwd

Tim Nolan said:


> Oh c'mon!!! These things are a piece of cake to paint! Hell, they have thier eyes closed so you don't have to add those details!!! LOL!!
> 
> I shot mine with silver spray paint, then used flat water based AutoAire to paint the faces and the hair, and I did do some eyebrows with a 0x10 brush on a few of the larger ones, and that's it!!! Well, I did the red striping on the uniforms as well, then brushed on some Tamiya clear on the suits only. Honestly, I bet I don't have an hour total in painting them! I may have spent another 30 minutes cleaning them up with an X-acto beforehand, maybe....
> 
> They look way-kool in the tube, and I think they are a MUST have for a complete build! I feel the same way with the Chariot figures. They truly brought it to life! Money well spent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Flying Sub figures too, but haven't started that build yet!




What would you charge to do the LIS 'tube' figures for me?


----------



## Y3a

Their eyes look like they've had too many cups of Starbucks! LOL!


----------



## j2man

Don't worry Penny, when we get back to earth, we'll get you some glasses! LOL Look awesome. Drew bring some extra to Wonderfest for J2man! Hold em for me please! Freezing Tube Robinson's that is.


----------



## Peacefield

I had the same reaction. Excellent paint job on those chariot figures, but they all do look rather surprised.


----------



## Tim Nolan

OR, "Will! Did you fart or was that the robot??!!" LMAO!!!

They actually look a bit more sedate when they are not under the scrutiny of my macro-lens! LOL!! I used a straight pin with a micro-drop of paint on it to dot thier pupils! They actually don't look like japanese-animi in person!! (I guess Pennys are a bit large though!)


----------



## nautilusnut

*jupiter 2 figure set from Crows nest models*

Regarding the "Too many Starbucks" look. Most top notch figure painters do not paint the white of the eyes on 1/32 scale figures. This is because on a "real" figure at that distance you cannot see the white of the eyes. (due to blood vessels) Simply paint the pupils and outline the eyes without the white. This avoids the dreaded, "Pop-eye" look. Check out the top-notch 1/32 scale figures of such experts as Shep Paine.:thumbsup:


----------



## nautilusnut

*jupiter 2 figure set from Crows nest models*

Regardless of the figures- that's good work and I hope I can do a fraction of how nice that chariot looks.


----------



## drewid142

Nice Work! yeah... good advice on the whites of the eyes, but you did a great job!

Well... that was fast... the J2 Figures on my site sold out pretty quickly. No Worries, there's a batch being FedExed to me at the Hotel for the show, and there's another batch coming so I should re-stock the website next week. For those that just ordered.... I'll get them in the mail Monday Morning. I'm still printing packaging and such and I'm getting in the car at 5 am to drive to Louisville.

Cheers, Folks!

Drew


----------



## Seaview

Have a good time & Thanks!


----------



## Tim Nolan

Well, here's my Robinson Family...Nothin' too scmancy....Look ma! No pupils!!!


----------



## teslabe

Very nice job.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a

Weren't they wearing the silver gloves when they lifted off?


----------



## Tim Nolan

By golly you are correct sir! I'll break out the silver paint and fix that asap!! :wave: Geez, can't believe I did that one!!!


----------



## kdaracal

"Our eyes, they stole our eyes!"

Good job, Sir!


----------



## Seaview

Actually, their eyes are supposed to be shut while in suspendid animation anyway.


----------



## Tim Nolan

OK, that much I knew!! LOL!!! That's why there isn't any!!! Now wheres that silver paint........:freak:


----------



## MykTurk

You know, some ever-ever-so-tiny eye lashes might be a nice touch though... Got an Ultra Fine Point sharpie? A really really sharp pencil would work too. If you wanted to go for it. Sure, it's nuts, but what about modeling isn't?

:thumbsup:


----------



## WmTodd

Perhaps some print-it yourself decals of the actors faces (or anyones face, at that size, but the actors faces are easily found anywhere online) and set in place with Solvaset would work.

(waiting on baited breath for them to be in stock, I have been away for over a week and want to get back to working on J2!)


----------



## liskorea317

WmTodd said:


> Perhaps some print-it yourself decals of the actors faces (or anyones face, at that size, but the actors faces are easily found anywhere online) and set in place with Solvaset would work.
> 
> (waiting on baited breath for them to be in stock, I have been away for over a week and want to get back to working on J2!)


That is a great idea!


----------



## j2man

I rushed home from Wonderfest and painted up my Freezing Tube Robinsons. They look awesome.......


----------



## drewid142

I have 2 more sets of Freezing Tube figures left after filling orders, and contacting all I know are waiting. If you want a set PM me. I should have another batch soon and will re-stock the website at that time.

They are $38 plus shipping

Cheers

Drew
Crow's Nest Models


----------



## WmTodd

I can't wait for them to arrive! 

I am going to paint them and dress them up and love them and....

and.... :drunk: :freak:


:lol:


----------



## liskorea317

drewid142 said:


> I have 2 more sets of Freezing Tube figures left after filling orders, and contacting all I know are waiting. If you want a set PM me. I should have another batch soon and will re-stock the website at that time.
> 
> They are $38 plus shipping
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Drew
> Crow's Nest Models


I can wait until they are restocked. Many people are way ahead of me in their builds and should get first dibbs. Not trying to sound impatient or ungrateful, but when might the other Robinson Family versions get released?


----------



## drewid142

The assorted poses should be available "soon". They are still being done by my original caster with day job etc, but he's been promising them to me soon for a while. I will post as soon as I get them. They are assorted poses in uniforms. I am also going to go ahead and finish up the same assorted poses in silver suits and get them to professional caster, but they must be at least 6 weeks away even with a fast caster. I hope the Uniforms poses will be available in the next few weeks.

Drew


----------



## drewid142

Oh well... Freezer Tube Figures are sold out until further notice!

Drew


----------



## John P

I'll wait for the uniformed Robinsons. Just lemme know when.


----------



## drewid142

Well... I should have a bunch more J2 figures late next week... but since since I'm sold out for a little while... I think I'll hijack my own thread... guess what I did this morning! After waiting more than four years, my wife and I finally got our adoption referral right before Wonderfest and we signed off on it this morning! We'll go to China in July and return a Daddy! Here's a look at my new project! Of course it will all happen right around the time I am finally putting Proteus kits in the mail to people, but who ever said the big guy upstairs didn't have a sense of humor!

I'm heading out of town for the weekend. All figures and such went out yesterday and this morning, so if you are waiting for something from me check your mailbox!

Cheers

Drew

Of course I will make every effort to bring her up building models!


----------



## sliuman

Real cute. 

A modelling environment is best I say!

Congrats.


----------



## Dar

Hey thats great Drew. Congratulations on your new daughter.:thumbsup::hat:


----------



## Rallystone

Congratulations on the new human project! And 1:1 scale! Impressive. :thumbsup:

As a side note - and I know you'll be away, so whenever,
but I would really like to get a set of your fantastic Freezing tube figures.
I've already missed them twice, and afraid they'll sell out before I even
know when they're available again.
Do you have a waiting list, or take reserve orders?
Is the new caster going to be supplying larger quantities than the garage
for better availablity?
Will I stop asking questions and let you get a word in edgewise?
I'll keep a lookout here, naturally - just being obsessive again. Don't mind me.

Safe trip!


----------



## WmTodd

Awwww. 

I'm sure you'll be a model parent.

groaaannnnnnn


----------



## Tobor64

What a beautiful little one! Congrats to you & your wife.


----------



## jbond

Congratulations!


----------



## liskorea317

drewid142 said:


> Well... I should have a bunch more J2 figures late next week... but since since I'm sold out for a little while... I think I'll hijack my own thread... guess what I did this morning! After waiting more than four years, my wife and I finally got our adoption referral right before Wonderfest and we signed off on it this morning! We'll go to China in July and return a Daddy! Here's a look at my new project! Of course it will all happen right around the time I am finally putting Proteus kits in the mail to people, but who ever said the big guy upstairs didn't have a sense of humor!
> 
> I'm heading out of town for the weekend. All figures and such went out yesterday and this morning, so if you are waiting for something from me check your mailbox!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Drew
> 
> Of course I will make every effort to bring her up building models!





She's gorgeous! Congratulations! You did something really special!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

*Congrats Drew!*

I had the great fortune of talking with Drew at length at Wonderfest about his new life altering endeavor and you never met a more excited future papa.

and in all that time, never once did I make a crack about having to get the parts made in China...


Talk to you soon and Congrats again, buddy!:wave:


----------



## backof

*Best wishes Drew!*

I adopted a boy from Russia 5 years ago so I know all the time, effort and nail biting you and your wife have been going through. I'm not sure that natural childbirth is much more difficult!

I know you've got a lot on your plate at the moment but I hope you take some time to spend in China so you can see some of the country. I don't know about you but my trip to Russia went way too fast and it would have been nice to get to know my son's native country a bit better. It was a once in a lifetime trip as I'm sure yours will be.

Bob


----------



## drewid142

Thanks for all the good wishes! After a long wait we are super excited!

Rallystone, I will email you when I get them in! PM me your personal e-mail and I will send you a paypal invoice as soon as they are in! Include how many you want!

Drew


----------



## Model Man

Congrats, Drew!

And to anyone that may be on the fence about purchasing the Freezer Folk from Drew, I should have a video review up by the end of this week. I think you will like what you see.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Drew,

That is great news! Congratulations to you and your wife on your new addition! Agreed, take some time over in China to take in some of their culture. Also be sure to take lots of pictures to share with your daughter! She will thank you for doing so when she gets older!

Have a safe trip!

MMM


----------



## WmTodd

Received my frozen family last week, and they're great. :thumbsup:

The flashing came off easily, and the couple times I dropped them, I was fearing the worst for that split second, but they are very resilient as well. 

I look forward to painting them...... in fact, I think I'm going to silver-leaf them, either with the real thing or the synthetic stuff. I also do want to try the decal/face thing I mentioned earlier, but that looks like it's going to be a bit more involved than just taking a pic of a face and attaching it. It may be more like the digital texture-mapping of human skin onto a poser 3d model. The flat image of the face itself may look very strange:

http://www.my3dthings.com/wip/secl/HeadTex/headtut.htm

I don't think it has to be that complicated, though.


----------



## Model Man

As long as you can get a decent front and side, the Poser face remapping should work perfect considering this scale.


----------



## geminibuildups

*Drew, 

The figures are excellent! I'm glad I have my trusty magnifying viser. I guess I'm getting OLD. *




*Geminibuildups*

*GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## teslabe

geminibuildups said:


> *Drew,
> 
> The figures are excellent! I'm glad I have my trusty magnifying viser. I guess I'm getting OLD. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Geminibuildups*
> 
> *GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
> www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


What a fantastic job.........:thumbsup: I almost expect them to speak, then I remambered, they're frozen..... I just got mine and can't wait to paint them. What type silver paint did you use?


----------



## drewid142

I have another batch of Freezer Tube figures coming this week. I am going away for 2 weeks, but i will talk to SSM and Cult and see if I can't just stock them up so you guys can get them... I'll post more on that tomorrow or the next day.

Drew

I should have the assorted poses finally available in a few weeks.

NICE WORK GEMINI!


----------



## geminibuildups

teslabe said:


> What a fantastic job.........:thumbsup: I almost expect them to speak, then I remambered, they're frozen..... I just got mine and can't wait to paint them. What type silver paint did you use?



*Glad you like the paint job. I used Tamiya Flat Aluminum drybrushed over a flat black basecoat. 


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


----------



## teslabe

geminibuildups said:


> *Glad you like the paint job. I used Tamiya Flat Aluminum drybrushed over a flat black basecoat.
> 
> 
> Geminibuildups
> 
> GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
> www.geminibuildupstudios.com*


Thanks.....


----------



## WmTodd

I started to silver foil the family last night, and the effect is pretty spectacular for such things. The metallic quality really stands out from the metallic paints I've used so far. 

I used a base of flat black, and found a foil adhesive pen 

http://www.misterart.com/g5730/Mona-Lisa-Adhesive-Pen.htm

that comes with a few sheets of samples to work with. There are two small sheets of silver and that's what I've been using so far.

The faces are next, and I mentioned the decal approach. Now that I am working with them, they are so small and intricate, I feel like it may be overkill, but I'll give it a shot.

If it IS in fact overkill or beyond the point of diminishing returns, I'll probably just use flesh-colored paint and put a dark wash (umber or black) over the faces and let the wash settle into the eye sockets and such....the detail on them is pretty tight!

So is everyone else simply gluing them to the floor, or are there any other neat tricks to get them to stand?

Also, it appears that each tube will have to have a very bright LED underneath to light the figures dramatically.


----------



## liskorea317

WmTodd said:


> I started to silver foil the family last night, and the effect is pretty spectacular for such things. The metallic quality really stands out from the metallic paints I've used so far.
> 
> I used a base of flat black, and found a foil adhesive pen
> 
> http://www.misterart.com/g5730/Mona-Lisa-Adhesive-Pen.htm
> 
> that comes with a few sheets of samples to work with. There are two small sheets of silver and that's what I've been using so far.
> 
> The faces are next, and I mentioned the decal approach. Now that I am working with them, they are so small and intricate, I feel like it may be overkill, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> If it IS in fact overkill or beyond the point of diminishing returns, I'll probably just use flesh-colored paint and put a dark wash (umber or black) over the faces and let the wash settle into the eye sockets and such....the detail on them is pretty tight!
> 
> So is everyone else simply gluing them to the floor, or are there any other neat tricks to get them to stand?
> 
> Also, it appears that each tube will have to have a very bright LED underneath to light the figures dramatically.


Shouldn't the tubes have light at the top as well?
Mike


----------



## geminibuildups

I had thought of glueing the figures, but I have decided to use thin brass rod instead. I never know what the Postal Service is going to do to my models when I ship them. Just drill a small hole with a pin vise in the bottom of one foot of each figure and another in the freezing tube base . Insert a small piece of brass rod and glue them down to make them more secure. 


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## WmTodd

liskorea317 said:


> Shouldn't the tubes have light at the top as well?
> Mike


Ideally, that would be nice.
I was also brainstorming on how to make them glow, but I'll save that brilliant concept for the in-flight version. :lol:

Pin vise, brass rod..... cool deal! :thumbsup:

Of course, there is always that clear stuff that gets poured into glass vases that florists use with silk plants and stones and such....stuff that's supposed to look like water, but it's there to hold everything in place. I think it's stuff that doesn't completely harden, though, and unless you seal the whole tube flawlessly, you'd be in for a world of icky. 

...not to mention just that much more mass adding to the weight of the whole thing. :freak:


----------



## Model Man

An extra set of the tubes would have been very cool as a swap-out option.

I was thinking of a thin piece of magnetic metal on the feet and a 1/4" or 1/8" neodymium under the base, allowing the figures to potentially be swapped out for display purposes. The magnet would be small enough not to block the led. Brass rod is a great alternative!

For 'dramatic lighting', I was thinking a nod to Forbidden Planet and using slow RGB flashers. The only time the tubes are used is in the pilot, right? So there's no way to tell the color from that... An extra led in the top of the tube is not something I thought of, but will now investigate!


----------



## drewid142

Hi Folks

I'm leaving the country for the next 2 weeks. I will be telling the webmaster to put up a message telling folks I won't be shipping any kits during that time. If you have already placed an order it is either already on the way or will be tomorrow. 

Just An Illusion will have some Flying Sub figures and Jupiter 2 Freezing Tube figures to offer, hopefully next week. http://www.needfulthings.net/webmall/jai/index.html

CultTV catalog has Chariot Figures, Ultimate Spindrift Displays, and will have Freezing Tube Figures and a few Flying Sub Figures, but might be a bit before they get them up on their site.

Starship Modeler Catalog has Chariot Figures and Ultimate Spindrift Displays.

When I get back I hope to be able to fully stock up all the catalogs and my own site with these products. The casters are hard at work! I will also be introducing some new kits very soon!

Sorry to leave things a little crazy, but the batch of kits I am getting tomorrow are either sold already or shipping off to catalogs before i leave.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## liskorea317

drewid142 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I'm leaving the country for the next 2 weeks. I will be telling the webmaster to put up a message telling folks I won't be shipping any kits during that time. If you have already placed an order it is either already on the way or will be tomorrow.
> 
> Just An Illusion will have some Flying Sub figures and Jupiter 2 Freezing Tube figures to offer, hopefully next week. http://www.needfulthings.net/webmall/jai/index.html
> 
> CultTV catalog has Chariot Figures, Ultimate Spindrift Displays, and will have Freezing Tube Figures and a few Flying Sub Figures, but might be a bit before they get them up on their site.
> 
> Starship Modeler Catalog has Chariot Figures and Ultimate Spindrift Displays.
> 
> When I get back I hope to be able to fully stock up all the catalogs and my own site with these products. The casters are hard at work! I will also be introducing some new kits very soon!
> 
> Sorry to leave things a little crazy, but the batch of kits I am getting tomorrow are either sold already or shipping off to catalogs before i leave.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Drew


Have a great trip! I'll be ordering when you get back and restocked. I think even Cult will have a well deserved holiday during that time. Since I'm in Korea, just have the pilot dip the wings as you pass over just to say "hi!"!
Mike


----------



## WmTodd

Drew; safe flying, good times and congratulations! Thank you again, too.

~Bill


Mike: Hope things are okay over there, the news makes things sound pretty scary sometimes (therefore I try to avoid it in excess!).


----------



## drewid142

I'm actually going to Greece on a vacation that was planned long ago. I won't go to China to pick up our new adopted daughter until the first week of July.

Drew


----------



## liskorea317

WmTodd said:


> Drew; safe flying, good times and congratulations! Thank you again, too.
> 
> ~Bill
> 
> 
> Mike: Hope things are okay over there, the news makes things sound pretty scary sometimes (therefore I try to avoid it in excess!).


Thanks Bill!
This stuff happens here often-the North gets loud now and then, but I doubt anythings going to happen. Both sides know they can't fight a war and both sides have "succession" issues. They each try and frighten their people with scary talk so people "vote'' or support them. The north will get a new leader soon and the president here wants more people in his party to win election this week. But we have our passports and open ended plane tickets ready just in case! Now back to modeling!
Mike


----------



## John P

Have a nice trip, Drew! Be careful in Grease, I hear it's very slippery.


----------



## liskorea317

drewid142 said:


> I'm actually going to Greece on a vacation that was planned long ago. I won't go to China to pick up our new adopted daughter until the first week of July.
> 
> Drew


Hi Drew!
We haven't heard from you in a long time. I hope all is well with your new daughter and the upcoming figures. How are they coming? 
I love the freezer tube figures!


----------



## ROM

Looking forward to these!


----------



## jimkirk

Gil @ just an illusion has some of the freezer tube figures in stock.


----------

